# Supercharge spec v



## Roede20 (Dec 15, 2006)

just wondering if there are any superchargers out there for a 2003 se-r spec v. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think someone makes one, can't remember who.

but why do you want a supercharger, over a turbo kit?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

with a spec man your gonna want more power up in the top end so go turbo.


----------



## Roede20 (Dec 15, 2006)

k, looked at turbonetics kit. pretty pricey.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

a friend of mine has a supercharged spec on stock internals at 300whp. the company is called revolution autoworks...but good luck getting any parts from them. a few people have kits and then they sort of stopped answering the phone and returning emails


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b15chik said:


> a friend of mine has a supercharged spec on stock internals at 300whp. the company is called revolution autoworks...but good luck getting any parts from them. a few people have kits and then they sort of stopped answering the phone and returning emails



yeah, I love how people bashed me on that, even after the first few kits people got were incomplete and required heavy modification.

Turbonetics is the wya to go. If you can't afford it now, wait until you can.


the revauto s/c kit may have made 300whp, but the power curve isn't nearly as good as that of a turbo QR........a turbo QR makes more useable torque and doesn't make peak hp near redline (like the s/c does)


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

the supercharger was looking pretty tempting but i unno,, whats the difference between the supercharger and the turbo?? cant i make more hp with the supercharger bc i can keep my headers and do other mods ? why would the turbo be better ?? or are u just saying that becasue you are a representative for turbonetics


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

specvmasta said:


> the supercharger was looking pretty tempting but i unno,, whats the difference between the supercharger and the turbo?? cant i make more hp with the supercharger bc i can keep my headers and do other mods ? why would the turbo be better ?? or are u just saying that becasue you are a representative for turbonetics



lol, I'm most definitely not a rep for turbonetics. I pay for all my parts.

the turbo makes more power, easier. Hell, a supercharger TAKES power to MAKE power. It's parasitic....whereas the turbo runs off what is essentially waste.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

chimmike said:


> lol, I'm most definitely not a rep for turbonetics. I pay for all my parts.
> 
> the turbo makes more power, easier. Hell, a supercharger TAKES power to MAKE power. It's parasitic....whereas the turbo runs off what is essentially waste.



That is the best way I have ever heard it described. To take it just a step more, a turbo runs off of exaust gases, where a supercharger runs off of a belt attached to the engines crank shaft.( More belts the motor has to turn "PARASITIC ")

Superchargers however, do not have lag like turbos. Turbos usually dont spool before 3,000 RPM, where a supercharger gives you instant boost as soon as you hit the pedal.

Turbo will give you a better, and more stable power band, and a higher peak power sooner than a supercharger though.

Still your call, but the turbo is the way to go as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

i know turbos give way more power, but in the long run a turbo can break down ur engine, especially on how drive ur car....now will a supercharger do the same?, cause i was thinking of putting on in my altima...and i might buy a spec v, and i drive about 125 miles a day..and i know a turbo wont be cut out for it


----------

